# Is it possible to get my tracker back?



## paperclip (8 Aug 2011)

Hi guys, I just happend to see in a key post that some people have been successful in getting their tracker mortgages back.

I bought in early 2005 and had a tracker, ECB + 1.1%

Then fixed for 3 years.

At the end of the fixed term I assumed I'd go back on the tracker, but when I asked them they said that I would revert to a variable.

Stupidly I didn't contest this.

Anyway, I'm on a 2 year fixed which is finished in August 2012, god knows what the rate will be then.

Is it possible to get my tracker back?

How do I go about finding out? Do I need to ask the bank for my origional contract?

I know it's been a while, I'm pretty financially inept.


----------



## markpb (8 Aug 2011)

Have a look at this thread: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=142073


----------

